
GoodRx shares my prescriptions with third parties - and it's perfectly legal - hhs
https://gizmodo.com/goodrx-shares-my-prescriptions-with-third-parties-and-i-1841772965
======
DrScump
See also Consumer Reports' take on this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22438654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22438654)

------
JohnFen
This is why I've largely stopped using apps, and I would particularly never
touch health-related apps.

